
Show HN: Bidbar – save bash commands in the menu bar and run them with shortcuts - alanbi
https://www.getbidbar.com/
======
alanbi
Hey HN!

Bidbar is a Mac app that allows you to save bash commands in the menu bar and
run/copy them with keyboard shortcuts. I've always found it tedious to type
out/memorize long and difficult Terminal commands. Although you can save these
as bash aliases, it takes some time and is sometimes bothersome to do. As a
result, I created Bidbar, which allows you to save and run commands with a
click of a button!

Please let me know any feedback or suggestions you have!

